# Started from the bottom



## Xenif (Apr 26, 2018)

Four months ago, I had a stamped set of Henckles, didn't even know what a gyuto was. Here I am today, flattening out my first wide bevel, and trying for a kasumi on a Jnat for the first time.











Did I do ok? The whole thing was done on a king 1k and a mystery awasedo koppa

I still have two low spots right under the shinogi line and one near the tip near the edge that I can't get to, do I just be persistent and keep at it or it there a trick I need to know? I'm planning to hit it with uchi fingerstones later, do i need to take out all the low spots first or will the finger stones help with them?

Thank You to all KKFers, this was only possible from all your knowledge and guidance. I'm glad I listened to all the fine advice that was given to me, so I didn't have to waste time or resources.


----------



## Badgertooth (Apr 27, 2018)

Thats a bajillion times better than my first Kasumi attempt. Well done


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 27, 2018)

[video]https://youtu.be/MYcqToQzzGY[/video]


----------



## valgard (Apr 27, 2018)

dude thats a great first kasumi [emoji106]


----------



## Xenif (Apr 27, 2018)

Thank You for the kind words, the stuff you guys make/polish/rehandle/buy/sell/trade all inspire me to learn more everyday. [emoji144]


----------

